# Bachmann K-27 Facelift



## BearFlattsRR (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello all, 

I wanted to share a little work that I did on my K-27. Seeing it sit on the shelf for so long after neglecting electric for live steam, I felt bad and dusted it off and decided to improve her look a little bit. 

I went ahead and installed some curtains, an engineer and fireman figure, repainted the smokebox, and painted the cylinder heads silver. 

Here she is prior to getting shopped



And after...





The plan is to weather the smokebox similarly to my Mogul like this...




Thank you for checking out the post!

Matt


----------



## Big Tracks (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking model, I like the silver much better than the dark graphite. I am going to redo mine when time allows. I would love to see pics of the curtains. Where did you find your figures? 

Thanks for posting 

Rick


----------



## BearFlattsRR (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Rick, I really like the silver as well. The figures were just extra that I had lying around in my parts box. The curtains were given to me awhile ago and I have not been able to find them since. I hope that someone else on here knows where they came from so I can get some more for my other locos. 

Here is another picture of the curtains, I just glued them in place. And note the little hook brackets on them with the capability of being installed on a curtain rod... 

 


I am at a dead end here right now, I acquired the model a few years ago from a good friend of mine and he gave me a plow as well. After examining the smokebox it does not look like this loco has the necessary brackets to mount the plow? Did Bachmann make certain versions (road numbers) with plows? I also believe that this may be the only road number with a dog house, same as the prototype? 

Matt


----------



## BearFlattsRR (Nov 1, 2012)

On a side note from cleaning the K up a little bit I also decided to install Airwire, along with a Tsunami sound system today. 

It turned out to be a fairly lengthy process but the result is something I am very pleased with. The system works great, the sound is good, and I even kept the firebox glow lol. 

I set the chuff rate accordingly with the loco propped, that may have to change once I put some load on it. But it's easy fix with a CV change, so no big deal. 

Here's a couple pics of the installation. I made a little box of styrene that doubles as a support for the airwire and tsunami, along with being a speaker box enclosing the area around the speaker. 
 

 

I mounted the battery on the underside of the tender underneath the dog house and have a connector and switch in between it, and the board. I completely ditched Bachmann's board and used everything I could from the plug ins. I gained control of the lights and firebox flicker and used the tsunami to control those. While the motor is still ran through the airwire (tsunami can only handle about 1amp). 

PS- the coal underneath the coal load boggles my mind? I got this loco from someone else and I am not sure why or how it would end up there lol. 
Matt


----------

